# Critique my 4 year old Iberian Warmblood



## TexasWBRider (Feb 27, 2008)

This mare is Andalusian/TB Iberian Warmblood registered. 16.1. These are not good photos. She was given to me free due to downsizing of herd. She has since been trace clipped and mane pulled. I will post new pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Best that can be said from the pics provided is that she's pretty. In order to provide an accurate conformation critique, we need pics of the horse squared up, and with the photographer taking the picture at a 90 degree angle to the horse. Any angle to the shot at all (whether taken from closer to the front of the horse or closer to the back) creates the illusion of faults that aren't there or hides faults that are there, as well as making the horse appear disproportionate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

She's pretty but there is something a little wonky about her lol her head seems quite large for her neck. I don't really care for her front legs. Her feet also seem small for being 16.1 . . . She might have some soundness issue in the future because of this. 

BUT she is only 4 and still has some filling out to do!


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

I think her coat being thick makes her head look a little 'thicker' than it really is. It is hard to gauge conformation on those photos tho but she definitely looks pretty. I have a mare (in my profile photo to the left) who is also the same cross and also Iberian Warmblood registered  They make wonderful horses!


----------



## TexasWBRider (Feb 27, 2008)

I will post pictures of her square I took them yesterday just need to upload them . She is definitely more dainty for as tall as she is . And yes the hair makes her head look huge and her neck is skinny because she has no top line ... Given some good riding and trot poles and she will have a some muscle to help . You can't tell in this picture but her hips tend to protrude a little and seeing as how I can't see or really feel her ribs I'm assuming this is a muscle issue as well . This is my first dainty mare lol . She has a cob sized head on this 16.1 frame and a tiny tiny mouth ... None of my tack fits her ... But then again I have a 17.2 Dutch Warmblood to compare to lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

She does seem to have rather upright pasterns on her hind legs, but this is common in Iderians.


----------



## TexasWBRider (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok here is a new picture .. this is as squared up as she is going to get and since she is a ham she will always be facing the camera


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

This would have been just fine if she didn't have a saddle on!

What are you planning on doing with her?


----------



## TexasWBRider (Feb 27, 2008)

yes I thought about that also ... I never seem to have my camera ready and man it 's hard as rain to get her to stand square for any length of time ... I had just ridden her (I went very very well) she will be used for lower level dressage.


----------

